# Mercury parts source



## bartbarry (Feb 23, 2011)

Any ideas on an online parts source Other than Crowley, for older (mid 90's) Mercs? I need throttle linkage parts and Crowley lists what I need as no longer available.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Boats.net? I use them allot for my 2002...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Try ishopmarine.com

I've used them for an '86 and a '99 merc.


----------

